# Photos of the Nation's Parade, Veteran's Day, 5th Ave, NYC, 2005



## editor (Sep 13, 2006)

Just up on the site are these photos from the Veteran's Day Parade which manages to include angry anti-war veterans, rambling Buddhists, marching bands and a, err, glamour queen in its ranks.






Nation's Parade, 5th Ave, NYC, 2005
Nation's Parade, 5th Ave, NYC, 2005 (pt 2)


----------

